# Toro PowerMax 928 OXE - Both handles don't stay engaged



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

I bought the 928 OXE last year. Have only used it a handful of times. When using it this morning, I noticed that both handles won't stay engaged when letting the auger handle up. As long as the drive handle is engaged, they both should stay engaged. It is under warranty, but is a big hassle to take back(I would have to have them come pick it up), and I am sure the backlog at the dealership is huge.

Is this something I can fix? Help!!!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Check the manual to see if there is an adjustment for it. Also you can play around with the handles while the machine is off and have a look under the handlebars to see if you can figure out how it works.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Toro has a lock trip setup under the dashboard. Look under there. It is pretty straight forward.


----------



## ken123 (Nov 5, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Toro has a lock trip setup under the dashboard. Look under there. It is pretty straight forward.


I see what happened. There are two pins that are missing/broke(GREAT QUALITY CONTROL for a snowblower that has been used a handful of times) that tie the auger handle to a rod that controls this locking feature. I temporarily put a couple of cotter pins in place, but handle locking mechanism still doesn't work. 

I guess I will wait until spring and then take it in for service since it is still under warranty.


----------



## Troutstreamguy (Jan 22, 2014)

I would wait until spring for sure. I had a warranty issue that I could have fixed myself, but Toro insisted that a dealer do the repair. They have had it for over two weeks and still haven't told me when they will bring it back.


----------

